# 2014 cruze bcm replacement



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> I told him he can buy a used bcm and have chevy reprogram it to his vin #, options and last verified mileage and he's out the door


He may need the VIN of the car it came out of. I'd try to get that from the seller of the BCM.


----------

